
The ICSI Haystack Panopticon - ColinWright
https://www.haystack.mobi/panopticon/index.html
======
abugheratwork
I thought from the title this would be something about a prison. It would
probably be wise to mention in the title that this is for identifying network
tracker sites (or the actual intent, if I misunderstood.)

~~~
baldeagle
The original panopticon was an architectural design about a single point being
able to observe all the (prisoners / students / patients) while the observed
were uncertain if they were being watched. Therefore they would have to behave
all the time.

